
Twitter bans security maven for sharing naughty link - blazzerbg
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/10/09/twitter_bans_security_maven/
======
chanux
There should've been a recovery process, obviously. But still this is
something even google has taken wrong: automating things without a back
button.

PS: Anyway Twitter is on right track with having malware protection. It just
need some tuning.

------
jrockway
What's worse, having your account suspended or having to read that message
explaining the reasoning? Talk about adding insult to injury...

------
eli
Obviously there needs to be a clear process to reclaim an incorrectly flagged
account... But maybe you also should post barely obfuscated links to malware
on Twitter.

